# Mini/Midi Wood Lathe (What to Buy)?



## USAFVET98 (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on different lathe models. I am new at turning, and want to start with pens and such. I am a disabled vet, so I am on a limited budget. I want the best quality machine for the money. I am thinking somewhere under $300.00. Please give me some ideas. 

Thanks

By the way, any ideas on chisel sets?


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site! I'm also a USAF Disabled Vet. I know what it is like being on a budget. I was also looking at pens and yo-yo's.. There are a lot of mini lathes for pens. You may want to look at Grizzly for ideas and go from there.

Mike


----------



## Curt42 (Apr 12, 2013)

*my experince*

Don't waste your time and money buying cheap...get the best you can afford now and save buying upgrades as you get better. I am on my third after two poor choices.
Get variable speed with the low end below 300 rpm. Get at least a 1/2 hp motor. Reverse turning is a good idea for sanding and turning hollow forms. A 12x20 inch size is good. Delta 46-460 is an expensive example. Consider the Nova 12x20 Comet II by Teknatool. Good reviews and does what you need.

Get good quality chisels...opt. for fewer...start with 3/8 bowl and spindle gouges. 1/2" roughing gouge is good. A diamond parting tool and a scraper or two will get you started.
Robert Sorby is a good choice. They hold an edge well. I prefer getting chisels without handles and using a universal handle. They are a lot easier to sharpen without the handle.
Sharpening is an essential need. Get a jig such as the Wolverine with an 8" grinder.

Hope this helps...there is a lot to learn but it is a great pastime...
Curt


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This thread is from June 2008. 

The original poster had last recorded activity in July 2008. 

I would think that he has either given up on the lathe idea or purchased one and did not come back to the site.


----------

